# Good or bad idea



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

My partner and I have been planning for a few years to retire to Cyprus, retired yes, nearer the move no, families.

What we have decided, this is the good or bad idea, is to rent for 12 months and between us spend long periods there, in the Paphos area, a try before you buy idea.

Our problem is that I drive my partner does not and she has slight mobility problems with long distance walking and hills.

2 problems have cropped up that hopefully you can advise on, you lucky people who live there.

1. We like Peya but it seems hilly, prefer not to be central Paphos so what is a good area to look for flat ground, shops and bus route?

2. A number of letting agents just don't reply to enquiries, is there a list of good reliable agents?

Thanks in advance. :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sydhutch said:


> My partner and I have been planning for a few years to retire to Cyprus, retired yes, nearer the move no, families.
> 
> What we have decided, this is the good or bad idea, is to rent for 12 months and between us spend long periods there, in the Paphos area, a try before you buy idea.
> 
> ...


Hi Syd,
I think that you might find it difficult to meet all your critieria. Unless you are in An area such as Universal or Tombs of the kings itwill hard to find somewhere that is not at least a little bit hilly. Peyia, Tala, Chloaka, etc are all a bit on the hilly side as are Konia, Armou and other villages on the East side of Paphos.
For this reason I think that it might not be easy for your partner to be here for any length of time on her own unless you are closer to the centre of town.
You may be lucky and find something that is close to a bus route in Peyia so that she didnt have to far to walk but of course your choice of properties are going to be limited with this criteria wherever you look. Would your partner be able to ride a moped or scooter? If so perhaps that would be a solution and give you more options.
I suspect that many agents don't have anything to match your needs and so just can't be bothered to answer which I think is very poor practice. The least they can do is drop you a line saying sorry we can't help you


----------



## sydhutch (Mar 13, 2010)

To be fair one agent, a lady called Sue from Lettings Cyprus is trying to help and saying exactly what you are Veronica.

It looks like Paphos it is at least until we can move full time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sydhutch said:


> To be fair one agent, a lady called Sue from Lettings Cyprus is trying to help and saying exactly what you are Veronica.
> 
> It looks like Paphos it is at least until we can move full time.


The thing is that if it is only for a year until you decide whether or not to make it a permanent move it is isnt as important to get it absolutely right. It will give you time to get to know the Paphos area and your partner will be able to get about more easily when she is here alone. If you decide to make the move permanent then you can take your time to find the perfect place.

Good luck in your search.

Veronica


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe try Larnaca area, it's very flat over there


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Give Polis a once over, it's fairly flat and there are rentals available within walking distance of the town centre. 

As Veronica says it's only for a year so don't seek perfection just use the time to seek out what you really want.

It's also good to go through a full annual cycle in your chosen location as you will see what the weather can throw at you.

It's the middle of June and we had thunder and a little rain yesterday.


----------

